# dbus pkg Fails Install



## dave (Feb 25, 2019)

Does anyone know how I might resolve this?  It looks to me like the install script has bad logic for determining if the user/group already exist.


```
# pkg update & pkg upgrade
[...]
[26/86] Installing dbus-1.10.16_1...
===> Creating groups.
Creating group 'messagebus' with gid '556'.
===> Creating users
Creating user 'messagebus' with uid '556'.
pw: user 'messagebus' disappeared during update
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```


```
# cat /etc/passwd
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.2/etc/master.passwd 299365 2016-05-10 12:47:36Z bcr $
#
[...]
messagebus:*:556:556:D-BUS Daemon User:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


```
# 
cat /etc/group                                                                                                                                                 ◀ 03:08:04 ◀ 2019-02-25
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.2/etc/group 294896 2016-01-27 06:28:56Z araujo $
#
[...]
messagebus:*:556:
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 25, 2019)

Search this forum; there was a related post about another package that had the same problem during upgrade.  The key to fixing it was to rebuild the password database, which can be done as a side effect of vipw.


----------



## dave (Feb 25, 2019)

Very helpful, thanks!  I migrated this box from virtualbox to bhyve.  I wonder if that's why the password db needs rebuilding?  In any case, thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2019)

dave said:


> I wonder if that's why the password db needs rebuilding?


I don't know _why_ it happens, but I get it from time to time too. Luckily it's easy to recognize and fix.


----------



## dave (Feb 26, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I don't know _why_ it happens, but I get it from time to time too. Luckily it's easy to recognize and fix.



Grok on!


----------

